# Erracitic Omega Megaquartz



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi all and a merry Christmas.

A question for you technical heads out there.

My Cal 1310 Megaquartz loses vast amounts of time occassionally.

Not when i am wearing it, only when it is in my box with my other watches.

The watch has been serviced( by me ) in accordance with Omega's recommedations, and is very accurate whilst on the wrist( -/+ 0.10 spd.

I have consider temperture changes as a cause, leaving the watch on a cold window sill..no time loss, in the airing cupboard..again no time loss.

I am now wondering, after hopefully excluding all other reasons, whether close proximety to my tuning fork watches is causing the problem.

As parts of the cal 1310 movement are polarised, is it possible that the tuning fork watches. by nature of their operation are affecting this polarisation?

When i met Gary a few weeks back, his Megaquartz suffered similar losses, although on that day...as we both happened to be wearing them...no loss at all. Sad i know, matching watches, what next purple shell-suits!!!

All theories are welcomed...excluding conspiracy ones though..yes i know grassy knoll, book depositry, etc.....

Best regards Keith

PS. I think i should get another for spares before Gary snaps them all up!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Interesting... Ive not noticed this phenomen at all... interesting....

(BTW sorry Keith Im aware I still owe you an email mate - its been a long December! catch u in Jan mate... hope thats ok!)


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Some random thoughts

The cell contacts? I'm just thinking if the watch is one position, then there might be an contact issue that isn't a problem when it worn.

Also the new cells are they exactly same size as the originals.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Strip the movement down and give it a good clean. It's probably 30 years old and as such, it will be running dry.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Keith, I'm beginning to thing it might be something to do with the cell contacts. As an experiment I've removed my tuning fork watches to the next layer of my watch box and I've placed the megaquartz face down. After 6 hours it's keeping perfect time, (it can loose up 25 minutes a day if not on my wrist). If I get any time tomorrow I'll post an update, then by way of further experimentation I'll surround it with esa 9162/4's but still face down to text your polarity theory.

Have a great Christmas mate.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

OK after 30 hrs face down it's keeping perfect time. Now for stage 2, it's still face down but I've surrounded it with hummers. I'll let you know in 24 hrs what the outcome is.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Keith I think we can discount the polarity theory, the megaquartz is keeping perfect time despite being surrounded by f300's, Tissonics and XL-Tronics.

So the next question is why does it keep excellent time whilst face down but lose considerable time whilst face up? I'm guessing contacts or slight variation in battery size. BTW what is the correct battery for a cal. 1310? One of mine has a Sony LR113 and the erratic one has an Energiser 386. I had a look at Paul's site and his Megaquartz has a 301, I've also seen them with 354's, so what should I be using?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Brilliant, post question..then sit back and wait for Gary to do the donkey work.

Thanks Gary, i feel i bit stupid now, if only i had had the sense to try your experiment.

Correct battery is a 354. I have though like you ran mine on others, mainly 386 without problems.

Wonder if it has something to do with the _cover_ thats nearly always missing, or at least not attached properly as one/both of the plastic feet are broken.

I will have another browse through the manual to see if i've missed anything and maybe take mine apart again, unless of course some madman wants to volunteer theirs!!!!!









Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> I had a look at Paul's site and his Megaquartz has a 301, I've also seen them with 354's, so what should I be using?


Anything that fits is my usual answer Gary! Seriously though, the 301 and 354 are physically the same size (11.6 x 4.2) but the 354 is an old mercury-based battery running at 1.3 volts instead of the 301 silver oxide at 1.5 volts. The 301 is a little strange in that the negative end is not flat like most button cells but has a raised area --- this sometimes helps in certain watches; Hamilton electrics use the 301....although only the Renarta / Maxell variety...EverReady 301's are no good (not all 301s from all manufacturers are the same







)

But I doubt this is the cause of Keith's problems....with the exception of a few early Accutrons, 1.5 volts is not a problem for most electric/electronic watches. You'd have trouble finding any usable mercury batteries today. 386 that Keith and you are using is a High drain while 301 is a Low drain --- again, I doubt that is the cause. 386 is also same dimensions as 354 and 301.

Are you sure it is nothing to do with the skew gear in these? My Megaquartz failed to run correctly until I'd strip this component down, removed the old hardened grease and re-lubricated it. I could imagine this playing up in different watch positions.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

KEITHT said:


> Wonder if it has something to do with the _cover_ thats nearly always missing, or at least not attached properly as one/both of the plastic feet are broken.
> 
> Keith


Doubt it Keith, my Megaquartz that's erratic has the original cover and the feet, whereas the reliable one has no cover. Confused? I certainly am.









The erratic one's keeping excellent time still, as long as it's face down







.

Do you fancy re-lubricating the skew gear on yours and seeing if that works, as Paul suggested? (Many thanks for that Paul). Sounds a bit complicated for feeble minded and ham fisted old me but I'm willing to let you experiment with your own watch. Can't say fairer than that now 







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

The experiment continues, today I fitted a new 301 battery to see if it improves the time keeping. After 2 hours of being face up it has already lost time, so it hasn't made any difference at all







. Oh well back to the drawing board! It must be a contact issue somewhere though as it keeps nigh on perfect time face down.

The quest continues...

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> The experiment continues, today I fitted a new 301 battery to see if it improves the time keeping. After 2 hours of being face up it has already lost time, so it hasn't made any difference at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...










_might be the skew gear_


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> _might be the skew gear_










I know, I know and you're probably right Paul. Trouble is I'm too ham fisted, stupid and frightened to attempt that particular operation







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I will be very soon dis-assembling both my megaquartz watches and re-assembling them to the exact Omega instructions, it does not mention in the service manual about greasing/oiling the screwgear, but states that replacement of the whole assembly is the only course of action.

This to me seems a bit odd, as

1) the components come apart..and

2) Silverhawk has already stated he has done this to great effect.

Once i have completed the service, i will post the results.

Regards Keith.

PS. Gary if i am successful, yours is next!!!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Doh!..and bugger, have stripped watch 3 times now to try different parts







...and have just managed to break one of the coil windings..

Very delicate and easily done, i knew this and was being extra careful, bloody dogs starting barking suddenly, i jumped







and B****cks.

Anybody got a spare coil....
















Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh dear...sorry to hear this Keith. Sorry, I've no spare parts for these.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Bugger.............................









I hope you can find one.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Would these be any help on Fleabay ??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/OMEGA-F300-COILS_W0Q...ksid=p1638.m144

I don't want to raise your hopes as I have NO idea what goes on inside a watch ?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

A quick update on my erratic megaquartz woes.

After experimenting with the things I felt qualified to mess around with i.e. not very much, I quickly came to the conclusion that Paul's (Silver Hawk) theory about a dry skew gear was probably correct. However being ham fisted and having the patients of a knat, I knew I simply wasn't equipped to perform such a delicate operation.

Then, over the horizon on an electric silver stead, a hero came to my rescue. Paul very kindly offered to have a look at my watch and see what he could do. So my beloved megaquartz was sent for a little holiday by the seaside in the hope that some fresh air and a touch of TLC could cure it woes.

Yesterday I got the watch back and it's now keeping excellent time. According to Paul the skew gear was dry as a bone and he re-oiled the pivots while things were dis-assembled. So a huge thank you to Paul for all his help, patients and time on this project, cheers mate I owe big time.

Today I've been round at Keith's giving him some photo posting lessons and talking f300's, as you do. I wore both my Omega megaquarzt watches much to his chagrin given his recent ere accident with his.

So here they are










Sing along every one "reunited and it feels so good" OK maybe not eh.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

B**stard!!!

Anyway as Gary has taught me well, i am most likely going to be a pic posting monster for a while, apologies in advance!

Here is my 'working Megaquartz'



















And here is my ' not working one....


















Note large bump in dial. oops another slight mishap

Just need a coil! hint hint!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done Keith, see it wasn't really that difficult after all was it.

I hope you remembered what I said about filing your pics though. I'll be round to inspect and chastise next month 







.

Looks like that Constellation's another one to leave me in your will mate







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

